# [Indian NR] Akash Rupela - 3x3 BLD 1:06.56 Mean



## Akash Rupela (Jul 28, 2014)

Method:M2/OP


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 28, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> Method:M2/OP



Wow, very good job, 30 second execution with M2/OP is nice, I wish I was that fast. Do you have any intentions on switching to 3-cycles soon?


----------



## RayLam (Jul 28, 2014)

you're who broke 3x3 single indian nr with 6.91?wow,you also does well in 3bld!Hope you'd get sub1 avg some day


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 28, 2014)

I am going to break this one day  GJ Akash


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 28, 2014)

Fast execution!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 29, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Wow, very good job, 30 second execution with M2/OP is nice, I wish I was that fast. Do you have any intentions on switching to 3-cycles soon?


I am afraid its not so. I like to keep moving on to my weaker events once i get a little better with others  Someday i hope to switch. Sub50 with M2/OP should not be so hard with better memo



RayLam said:


> you're who broke 3x3 single indian nr with 6.91?wow,you also does well in 3bld!Hope you'd get sub1 avg some day


Thanks very much. Your comment means a lot. Sub1 should be easy as I have it at home and I was going very safe with the memo 



PJKCuber said:


> I am going to break this one day  GJ Akash


I will look forward to it 


CyanSandwich said:


> Fast execution!


Thanks, I can do it quite faster than this if not aiming for a success


----------



## aashritspidey (Jul 29, 2014)

GJ  Competition at ICC is going to be immense


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> I am afraid its not so. I like to keep moving on to my weaker events once i get a little better with others  Someday i hope to switch. Sub50 with M2/OP should not be so hard with better memo
> 
> 
> Thanks very much. Your comment means a lot. Sub1 should be easy as I have it at home and I was going very safe with the memo
> ...



I will, on one condition, you don't break it. Give me 1 year, I average 5+ on 3BLD.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> I am afraid its not so. I like to keep moving on to my weaker events once i get a little better with others  Someday i hope to switch. Sub50 with M2/OP should not be so hard with better memo
> 
> 
> Thanks very much. Your comment means a lot. Sub1 should be easy as I have it at home and I was going very safe with the memo
> ...



I will, on one condition, you don't break it. Give me 1 year, I average 5+ on 3BLD.


----------

